# Pigeon Dove Hybrids and what I've read



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey doesn't this topic belong under Genetics?

I just reread something in Levi's book and thought I'd share it. This book has a copywrite date of 1968 but these guys had done a tremendous amount of breeding and experimenting by that time.

The birds were all Ringneck doves crossed with various pigeon breeds, all C. Livia.

Quote "A cross of a male pigeon with a female dove produces offspring which are all male, and sterile when mated to a pigeon. When this hybrid is mated to a dove of the parental species, however, it occasionally produces a three-quarters dove which is male and sterile.
A male dove with a female pigeon produces both males and females. The females are barren." Endquote

I thought this was extremely interesting from a genetics standpoint.

Since I have both species, I may fiddle around with this a bit. I wish Hollander was still around to pick his brain.

Bill


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

jbangelfish said:


> Hey doesn't this topic belong under Genetics?
> 
> I just reread something in Levi's book and thought I'd share it. This book has a copywrite date of 1968 but these guys had done a tremendous amount of breeding and experimenting by that time.
> 
> ...


Both true as far as I've seen with mine. My first pair, male pigeon and female dove, had two male youngsters. The male dove and the female pigeon had one male and one female, and though the female laid eggs, they did not hatch.  That's interesting information, I am always interested in hybrid info as I accidentally got into having them.


----------

